# [SOLVED]new installation Atom 330 x86_64, kernel comp as x86

## Joseph_sys

I'm doing a new installation, following: (Booted minimal cd x86_64)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7

emerge gentoo-sources

configured the kernel but the kernel was compiled into:

arch/x86/boot/bzImage ???  not cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage 

and the instruction specifically indicates:

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

Did I miss something or first time kernel compilation goes to arch/x86/ directory?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sun Nov 29, 2009 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Need4Speed

It should be fine.  The kernel is always compiled into arch/x86/boot, but a symlnk to it usually is put in arch/x86_64/boot.  Just check the profile you are using for portage and your CHOST to be sure.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

Need4Speed is correct, in x86_64/boot/ there is only a link file

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Oct 23 21:16 bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage

Right now I'm still in chroot environment was trying to ssh to it but it will not let me in :-/ yet.

```
 ssh root@10.0.0.152

PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
```

yes, root login is enable in sshd_conf

----------

